# New Cyps and Others...



## parvi_17 (Apr 19, 2009)

Today I picked up a few plants at my society's meeting. Sorry guys, no pics - the Cyps are not leafing out yet and there is nothing in flower. Here's what I got though:

Cyp kentuckiense (which I had pre-ordered)
Cyp Inge (parviflorum x fasciolatum) (also pre-ordered)
Cyp Aki Pastel (macranthos x pubescens)
Cyp reginae f. albolabium (now I have 2!)
Cattleya granulosa
Restrepia aristulifera 'Marsh Hollow' 
Schoenorchis fragrans

The first 3 Cyps should bloom this year, so I will be posting photos of them in a few weeks.


----------



## Jorch (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice haul!! :clap: Sure hope those 3 bloom for you this year, can't wait to see the picture! Esp the 2 hybrids! 

I'd love to get a reginae var alba too.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 19, 2009)

Jorch said:


> Nice haul!! :clap: Sure hope those 3 bloom for you this year, can't wait to see the picture! Esp the 2 hybrids!
> 
> I'd love to get a reginae var alba too.



It'll be some time before my reginae albas flower, but it is nice to have them.

I am actually more excited about the kentuckiense than the others, but I have never seen any of them in person before. This will be a great year . I also have a Sebastian in the garden that should flower this year for the first time, and I can't wait to see what all of my other plants do of course.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 19, 2009)

Joe, where'd you get the cyps from? Was Shawn H. selling them at your meeting?


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 20, 2009)

:clap: awesome haul! I looks forward to the blooms


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 20, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Joe, where'd you get the cyps from? Was Shawn H. selling them at your meeting?



Yes he was. He emailed me the other day saying he had decided to come up. I was pleasantly surprised.  I got my pre-orders early, plus some extras!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2009)

Looking forward to photos.


----------



## Jorch (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd love to see your kentuckiense in flower too! Never seen one in real life before, and mine is only NBS, doesn't look like it's old enough to bloom yet


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 23, 2009)

Great haul, Joe!!! Happy blooming...


----------

